# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Viaje al futuro de la energía nuclear: limpia, barata y a prueba de fallos

## Jonasino

> Viaje al futuro de la energía nuclear: limpia, barata y a prueba de fallos
> Por Richard Martin (15 de agosto de 2016)
> El Instituto de Física Aplicada de Shangái prepara un reactor nuclear de sal fundida que evite la fusión del núcleo en un accidente. Inventada hace más de 50 años en EEUU, la tecnología podría ser una realidad en China
> En febrero viajé por el interior de una máquina que podría representar el futuro de la energía nuclear. Se trataba de un viaje de realidad virtual en el Instituto de Física Aplicada de Shanghái (China), que durante los próximos años planea construir un reactor experimental cuyo diseño reduzca en gran medida la posibilidad de que se produzca una fusión del núcleo. Dentro del núcleo (un lugar hirviente y muy radioactivo en el que ningún ser humano podría sobrevivir), pude ver cada una de las capas de la central: la cubierta exterior de acero inoxidable, la capa interior fabricada con una aleación de alta tecnología, y finalmente el combustible nuclear, formado por miles de esferas del tamaño de una bola de billar que contenían partículas de material radioactivo. 
> Teniendo en cuenta el acceso sin precedentes al trabajo interno del avanzado programa de I+D de China, estaba siendo testigo del nacimiento de una nueva tecnología nuclear. A través del reactor virtual discurría un intrincado sistema de tuberías que contenían el fluido que marca la diferencia de este sistema: una sal fundida que refrigera el reactor y que transmite el calor hasta una turbina y genera electricidad. Al menos en teoría, este tipo de reactor no puede sufrir el fallo catastrófico acaecido en Chernóbil y Fukushima. De esta forma, sería innecesario invertir en costosos y repetitivos sistemas de seguridad que incrementan los costes de los reactores convencionales. Lo que es más importante, estas nuevas centrales producirían muy pocos residuos, e incluso podrían consumir residuos nucleares anteriores. Podrían funcionar con uranio, el material que alimenta el 99% de las centrales nucleares del mundo, o bien con torio, un material más limpio y abundante. El objetivo final del Instituto de Shanghái es construir un reactor de sal fundida que sustituya la tecnología de los años setenta de las centrales actuales. Además, mejores centrales nucleares ayudarían a que la población de Shanghái y Pekín se liberara del carbón que contamina el aire y abrir las puertas a una era de energía barata, abundante y limpia.
> En las dos próximas décadas, China planea construir la mayor industria de energía nuclear del mundo. Estos planes incluyen 30 nuevas centrales nucleares que operan mediante los métodos tradicionales (además de los otros 34 reactores que tiene en funcionamiento ya), así como una gran variedad de reactores de nueva generación. Los reactores de nueva generación serían de torio con sal fundida, reactores de alta temperatura refrigerados por gas (que al igual que los reactores de sal fundida, son altamente eficientes e inherentemente seguros) y reactores rápidos refrigerados por sodio (estos reactores consumirían el combustible nuclear residual de los reactores convencionales para generar electricidad). Además de expandir drásticamente la capacidad nuclear del país, los diseñadores chinos pretenden convertirse en los principales proveedores de reactores nucleares y sus componentes, algo que los observadores occidentales consideran alarmante.
> El esfuerzo del Instituto de Shanghái (China) para desarrollar reactores de sal fundida, una tecnología prácticamente en el olvido en EEUU durante décadas, refleja la audacia de la ambición nuclear china. Por el momento, el Gobierno ha invertido cerca de 2.000 millones de yuanes (270 millones de euros) durante los últimos cinco años para investigar y desarrollar el reactor de sal fundida. Construir las centrales reales requerirá decenas de miles de millones más. Al igual que las nuevas tecnologías nucleares en desarrollo por todo el mundo, no existen demasiadas garantías. Aunque los investigadores han puesto en funcionamiento pequeños reactores experimentales de sal fundida, nadie ha construido ninguno a escala funcional ni lo ha conectado a la red eléctrica. Sin embargo, el Gobierno chino espera contar con una central de escala comercial en funcionamiento en un plazo de 15 años, algo que ayudaría a revivir una industria nuclear diezmada.
> Los primeros experimentos con un reactor de sal fundida se realizaron en el Laboratorio Nacional de Oak Ridge (EEUU) a finales de la década de los cincuenta bajo la dirección de Alvin Weinberg. El programa actual de China es el fruto de una colaboración controvertida y única entre Oak Ridge y el Instituto de Shanghái. El programa de investigación de EEUU, activo durante más de una década, se clausuró en pos de la tecnología que emplean actualmente la mayoría de las centrales nucleares. En retrospectiva, esa decisión contribuyó no solo a la caída de una tecnología nuclear muy prometedora, también al estancamiento de la industria.
> No obstante, si queremos limitar los efectos del cambio climático, el mundo necesita la energía nuclear más que nunca. Según la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE), el mundo necesita aumentar su capacidad a más del doble a mediados de siglo si queremos mantenerse dentro del límite de calentamiento de 2ºC. Según el panorama actual, no parece muy probable. Muchos países, entre los que se incluyen China e India, se han embarcado en la construcción de gigantescas infraestructuras para energía nuclear, aunque la mayoría de ellos emplearán reactores convencionales, una tecnología inaccesible para gran parte de los demás países. Incluso países como Alemania, que sí puede permitirse los costes de la energía nuclear, están empezando a retirarla gradualmente por miedo a otra catástrofe. Este hecho hace que el desarrollo de centrales nucleares a prueba de fallos sea un asunto muy urgente.
> ...


Siento lo largo del artículo, pero no me he atrevido a resumirlo para que no parezca manipulado

Fuente: https://www.technologyreview.es/ener...uclear-limpia/

----------

F. Lázaro (14-mar-2017)

----------


## termopar

Hay que ser muy ilusos para creerse este tipo de noticias.

  A parte de ser la información - fábula de mediados del año pasado, ya han sido desmentidos los valores tanto técnicos como económicos por parte de los investigadores:

http://www.technologyreview.es/energ...ra-de-energia/

Por no decir que aún no he conocido un proyecto nuclear que cumpla con el presupuesto inicial, doblando o triplicando sus costes tanto en construcción como en seguridad.

----------


## Jonasino

> Hay que ser muy ilusos para creerse este tipo de noticias.






Con permiso de La Cabra Mecánica

----------


## ben-amar

Para nada de acuerdo con elarticulo.
Ni barata, ni limpia ni nada de nada.
Sobre todo lo de limpia. Parece ser, de forma interesada, que  se olvida mas de uno de los desechos, de la carga de combustible ya inservible, etc, etc.

----------


## Jonasino

> Para nada de acuerdo con elarticulo.
> Ni barata, ni limpia ni nada de nada.
> Sobre todo lo de limpia. Parece ser, de forma interesada, que  se olvida mas de uno de los desechos, de la carga de combustible ya inservible, etc, etc.


Me parece perfecto. Lo bueno de un foro, y por eso se valora, es respetar la libertad de expresión y que cada uno exponga sus propias ideas y argumentos, siempre respetables aunque uno no esté de acuerdo en absoluto como es mi caso con éste.
Mi respeto y agradecer la contribución y las formas de la misma.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-mar-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por partes. En primer lugar, suscribo totalmente las palabras de Jonasino en el mensaje anterior.




> Hay que ser muy ilusos para creerse este tipo de noticias.


La tecnología de la que habla el artículo que ha citado Jonasino ya se demostró que era viable hace unas cuantas décadas. Cayó en favor de los LWR y desde hace unos años vuelve a haber un fuerte interés por esta tecnología con un potencial tremendo.




> http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc...=rep1&type=pdf
> 
> *Safety and Licensing Aspects of the Molten Salt Reactor*
> 
> Dr. Charles W. Forsberg
> Oak Ridge National Laboratory
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> 
> ...


Aquí dejo adjuntos (también en inglés) informes del Oak Ridge National Laboratory sobre el MSRE.

- Historia, status y potencial de los reactores de sales fundidas
- Experiencia del reactor nuclear experimental de sales fundidas
- Física del reactor y análisis del ciclo de combustible del MSRE

Si hace medio siglo era una tecnología viable, hoy en día con los avances habidos ya me dirá usted.

Los MSR tendrán un papel clave en un futuro. Comerse los residuos de los LWR. Dichos residuos aún conservan más del 95% de su potencial energético. El uranio que aún contienen es posible aprovecharlo como combustible disuelto en sales líquidas. Su quemado es más lento, eficiente y seguro. Al final del proceso sólo quedarán productos de fisión. Los residuos nucleares de hoy serán el combustible nuclear del mañana.




> Ni barata, ni limpia ni nada de nada.
> Sobre todo lo de limpia. Parece ser, de forma interesada, que  se olvida mas de uno de los desechos, de la carga de combustible ya inservible, etc, etc.


No puedo estar de acuerdo contigo amigo. Las centrales nucleares producen energía eléctrica barata, funciona las 24 horas del día, no depende de condicionantes meteorológicos como las energías renovables y aporta seguridad al suministro eléctrico para mantener la calidad del mismo. Toda actividad humana contamina y genera residuos. No existe ninguna fuente de energía limpia. Todas contaminan de una forma u otra. Prefiero confinar los residuos nucleares y almacenarlos de forma segura. Los residuos de la combustión de combustibles fósiles no se pueden almacenar, se vierten libremente a la atmósfera y están cambiando el clima. Para el combustible gastado de las centrales existen soluciones. Actualmente el reprocesado, y en un futuro su potencial como combustible nuclear es enorme en los nuevos diseños de IV generación, reduciendo enormemente su radiotoxicidad y su vida media.

----------

Jonasino (16-mar-2017)

----------


## termopar

Otro que tal baila.....presentando otro artículo "vendehumos", esta vez del 2004, o de 1969, a este paso quizás llegue a las cruzadas..... No perderé más el tiempo con usted, de veras ha leído el link que mencioné en la anterior respuesta? 

http://www.technologyreview.es/energ...ra-de-energia/

Le contestaré con dos refranes que debería recordar de vez en cuando:

- No hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
- Una mentira mil veces repetida no se convierte en verdad

----------

